# UK Software Engineer Graduate



## Mfisher91 (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi,

I graduated a U.K. uni last year with a first class honours degree in software engineering and have been working as a software engineer for a year now. One of my dreams is to move abroad and work as a software engineer, and Australia is in the top three of that list.

My questions:
1) How much experience do I need? Are many companies after U.K. Grads?
2) What languages are most sought after?
3) What are the wages like for Grads? Same as UK or less?

Thanks in advance for any hep/advice offered. I'm looking to move toward the next step in my life/career, so any knowledge on how I can improve my chances would be amazing.


----------

